# Trovoada no Alentejo em 21 de Abril de 2010



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jul 2010 às 00:28)

Já vão muito atrasadas estas imagens, mas eu sou novo aqui pelo Forum... 

Estas foram tiradas no Alto de São Bento em Évora!!!
Em 21 de Abril de 2010

A diferença das cores nas diferentes imagens é porque foi com camaras diferentes.

Espero que gostem...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2010 às 00:40)

Belas fotos

Mias vele tarde  do que nunca


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jul 2010 às 00:48)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos
> 
> Mias vele tarde  do que nunca



Obrigado. Ora bem, é assim mesmo


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2010 às 00:48)

Fotos de trovoadas vêem sempre a boa hora  Parabéns pelas fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jul 2010 às 00:49)

miguel disse:


> Fotos de trovoadas vêem sempre a boa hora  Parabéns pelas fotos



São eventos que tento nunca os perder. hehe


----------

